# Herpers The Movie Trailer



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Herpers The Movie due out on DVD in the next few weeks.
Check out the trailer.
Looks excellent 

YouTube - HERPERS MOVIE TRAILER


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

when is it available to buy ???


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*oh*

oh ok in a few weeks ..


----------



## brick (Apr 9, 2007)

does the link at the end of the youtube video work for anyone else? i cant get the site to work


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

that looks awesome!is it a straight to dvd thing tho? xx


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

wow that looks good! I deffo want a copy when it's released.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

I think the site should be up and running in the next few days


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

hate to say it, but I dont think it looks that great :blush:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

SiUK said:


> hate to say it, but I dont think it looks that great :blush:


 Still be interesting to see, I think I will be buying just to have a nosey at other peoples reps. Looks very american.


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

SiUK said:


> hate to say it, but I dont think it looks that great :blush:


 
Looks great to me, can't think of anything i've seen thats as good as this
Love the Theme tune -)


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks amazing and that guy walking around with an alligator LMFAO!


----------



## Embersnake (Jul 5, 2010)

the theme tune makes me happy  :jump:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

hogboy said:


> Looks great to me, *can't think of anything i've seen thats as good as this*
> Love the Theme tune -)


Even Paranormal Activity looks good compared to this! :lol2:


----------

